# Count With Me?



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I had 5 days left of radiation including today. I thought we could all do a Count down? :drum:


#5 Down!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

5 aahhhh, aaaahhhh, aaaaaa (that's supposed to be read in The Count's voice )


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Someone told you that I always need help counting to five, didn't they? Cinco de radiacion. Another excuse for me to have a Margarita. Good work.


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Let the count down begin....WOOO HOOOO!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

High FIVE!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Five little monkeys jumping on the bed
One fell down and broke his head
Mama called the doctor and the doctor said
Get those kids knitting and offa da bed!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Yay!!! We'll be thrilled to pieces to count down with you!


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

A saying worth doing: you only have to do one at a time. Just get through this one today and give the next one to "Tomorra".


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

hooooooraaaayyyyyy !


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

4!!! YAY!!!! :happy::happy::happy::happy:


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Four little monkeys jumpin' on da bed
One fell off and broke his head
The mama called the doctor and the docter said,
Have dem knit a afghan for da bed.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

This old man,
He played FOUR!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Yup 4 Down!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Woo-hoo!


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

three left to go now-thinking of you as head for the finish line.

betty


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Every step.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

After today ~~~
Only TWO left!

One, Two, buckle my shoe ~~~


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

I don't post much anymore, but, I'm sure I speak for a lot of us when I say we have been following your progress.

And now, we are all counting with you.


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Three......only three...... YEEE HAW! :spinsmiley::spinsmiley::spinsmiley:


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

T h r e e !!!!!!!!


----------



## maxbetta (May 6, 2013)

Three days left, woohoo! So happy for you


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Only three left! You can do it!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank God #3 Down, 2 to go!!


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Three down, two to go. . . just in time for the weekend! I hope you are planning some sort of celebration on Saturday. :nanner:


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Three little monkeys jumpin' on da bed
One fell off and broke his head
Mamma called da doctor and da doctor said
You need to get dat knitting book read.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I just want to pray God's very best for you and your health. Hang in there.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

2 to go and your free!! and its the weekend!

Congrats on sticking with treatment & kicking its butt!!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Yay!!


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

Best of luck to you, you're almost done!!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank you all! This week couldn't be going any slower!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

2 left counting today! Sooooooo, close :nanner:


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Today is the next to last day! The end (of radiation) is near! 

Go Woodpecker, go! You can do it!!


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Bret said:


> Someone told you that I always need help counting to five, didn't they? Cinco de radiacion. Another excuse for me to have a Margarita. Good work.


Sorry, I started the celebration for you last night. Is it OK?

_*Two*_


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

TWO DAYS!!!! :happy2: :happy::banana:


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Two, Two days left..... :gaptooth::gaptooth:


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

#2 Down. ONE TO GO WHOO!!"


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Bret said:


> Sorry, I started the celebration for you last night. Is it OK?
> 
> _*Two*_


Sure! I started to celebrate Monday truthfully.:happy2:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

What time is your appointment tomorrow? What time will you really, really be finished?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

My "Three to be free" post got lost in cyber space.

Two & you're through!!



(waiting for today's Monkey song!!!)


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Marchwind said:


> What time is your appointment tomorrow? What time will you really, really be finished?


My appointment is at 11:30 am so I figure I should be out of there at 12, It doesn't take too long.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Two little monkeys jumpin' on the bed
One fell off and broke his head
The mamma called the doctor and the doctor said
Them monkeys heads must be filled wi' lead.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Maura said:


> Two little monkeys jumpin' on the bed
> One fell off and broke his head
> The mamma called the doctor and the doctor said
> Them monkeys heads must be filled wi' lead.


Thank you #2 would not have been complete without it!:rock:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

11:30-noon Eastern time, right??


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> 11:30-noon Eastern time, right??


Yes. I seriously can't wait any longer! I won't sleep tonight counting the seconds!:nanner:


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

_Today is the day!!!! :nanner::clap: _Just a few more measly hours now!!!!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Just a few more hours!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm late to the party, but TODAY IS THE LAST ONE!

:nanner:


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

3 more hours til IT IS FINISHED!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

3 hours left!


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

"You can hear the helicopter over head as the black limmo is pulling into the VIP lane in front of the medical facility. It is believed that Woodpecker, AKA Dreamy, from Long Island, is about ready to step out onto the red carpet at any moment and hundreds of Homesteading Today well wishers look on from behind the yellow tape. At least 76 trombones and other instruments, drums and such can be heard loudly in the background. The music is the theme from the movie Rocky--"Gonna Fly Now." Let's take a listen. (Da da dahhhhh.....Da da dahhhhhhh. Da da da da dah da da dahh da da dahhhhhh da da da da dahhh da dahh dda dahhh) From high above in virtually every building and vantage point, leaning out of windows from tall buildings and roof tops, people are pouring down tons of confetti and ticker tape. The cheers are almost deafening here at the press area. Private security people in dark suits and glasses are approaching the vehicle to help clear the path for Woodpecker on this momentus day..."


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank you all! Almost there!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

70 minutes until you start your last one!! Hope you got some sleep last night!

Praying for you!


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Two? Only two? WOOO HOOOO!! :buds:


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Done i am ofically a survivor!!!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Yippee! Party time!!!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Whoooo-hoooo!!!!!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

BlueberryChick said:


> Yippee! Party time!!!


You got it this has been the hardest 7 months of my life. The party is on!:dance:


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

One little monkey jumpin on da bed
She fell off so she could break her head
The other little monkeys all turned red
Caught her in their arms and tucked her in da bed


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Congratulations! You are officially a tough gal.


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Dang it! I think I'm a slow counter! You're done? YEAH!!! Congrats! BTW I think that was bits of wool being dropped from the buildings..... I may be slow, but my wishes are sincere


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

Congratulations!!!! :nanner::bow::clap::happy::goodjob::bouncy::buds:


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank you all for everything, you all have been so soft during this difficult time in my life. I couldn't ask for a better fold!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

YIPPPEEEEE !!! SO HAPPY FOR YOU !!!! God is just amazing !!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Miz Mary said:


> YIPPPEEEEE !!! SO HAPPY FOR YOU !!!! God is just amazing !!


I learned through this that God is truly amazing!


----------



## Geoprincess55 (Mar 19, 2013)

Rejoicing with you! :sing:


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Well done, Woodpecker!!! You are an inspiration to us all!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats!!!















May your life remain cancer free!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Although I have told you dear friend I have prayed daily, I will continue to. May God bless you in your summer of healing, the sun gently warm you and the light breezes bring you floral scents. Each day for us all is a gift and you have stood strong through a great challenge earning these days with grace and determination. Everyone is so proud of you!

Big hugs, hurray is right!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Big Sigh. It is done!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank you all! I couldn't sleep last night thinking about all this. What a feeling!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

No more monkeys jumpin' on da bed
Little bitty monkeys got knitting in dey heads
They knitted while dey prayed 
So all da bad cells goed a way.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

You da best, Maura!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Bravo! Well done!
Have a joyful day!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> wondering how Woodpecker is doing this fine May morning?


Thank you for asking WIHH! I'm doing much better, I sold my wheel on ravelery so I have a little extra cash for bills. Other than that I have to see my oncologist tomorrow.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> I imagine the roller coaster you have been on must have been so exhausting. I am praying for good news tomorrow for you, Woodpecker. (gentle hugs)
> congrats on selling the wheel!


Thank you! Yes it is very exhausting, I am praying it is over soon. God willing without much hassle. Other than that I am very busy trying to get my house ready for me. I am so excited to be on my own. I really can't wait. I do love my family though they were great through this whole thing!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Virtual flowers for Dreamy!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank you Romy, those are very pretty!


----------

